# 23 yr old - behavior changes



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Hi there. I am sort of in Karen's shoes. My Sammy is 23 and has never ever been sick. In the last week, he all of a sudden doesnt want to leave his cage, is weak and looks thin. He is eating, drinking and does interact with me when I take him out on my hand. Normally tho he'd be right out when I open the cage door to get up onto his playground. Even the lure of a fresh fat millet spray - no go. He seems weak and seems to have difficulty moving around the cage. My avian vet is no longer local and if I took him to a vet, it would be to a regular vet...His poo looks a little greener, but his diet is the same. Just not sure what to do.

Lisa


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would absolutely get him to a vet, and have bloodwork run. This sounds like a sudden change associated with illness, not a normal aging process.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

I am currently trying to find a vet in the area who has avian experience. I am in a small town and decent dog/cat vets are hard enough to find let alone a bird vet. I think I found one 30 miles away tho so will call in the morning and see.

Lisa


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Honestly, I think it would be worth the trip if you can manage it. You've obviously taken great care of this bird to get him to this age. 23 is old, but it doesn't necessarily have to mean the end of his life. It could be as simple as an infection that would improve with a week of antibiotics. But it does sound like time is of the essence if he's stopped eating well. I wish you luck, and please do keep us updated!


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

It's his right foot! I just had him on my hand as I was cleaning the bottom of his cage and he isnt grasping my finger with the toes on his right foot. He must have hurt it on the cage or something? He has it stretched out, not curled over the perches too. Dang. Now what.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Check it for sores or wounds first. If there aren't any and he losing function of his foot... There could be a big issue here.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, definitely time for a vet visit. Lameness in an older bird can indicate gout, or an internal mass which is pressing on the nerves.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Papresq I am no expert,but please take Sammy to a Vet asap and please keep us posted.All the best X x


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

*Good news!!!*

Well GREAT and not so good news. GREAT news – they think he had trauma/injury vs a tumor! Not so good – at 23 years old he shouldn’t have trauma or injury!! The vet said his foot is swollen and a tumor (which is totally what they expected) wouldn’t cause that!!! So he is on Metacam for a week, I am to call mid week and see how he is doing. This vet isn’t comfortable putting him under anesthesia for Xrays at his age and he said that an avian vet 1.5 hours away can do a better job of Xraying while awake..so that would be our next step if need be. He must have caught his foot on the cage or something while I was outside and didn’t know it? Hard to say, but sure hope this is it!

I am SO happy. I love Sammy like crazy. My first pet. He has just ridden thru the storm with me. Dogs, moves, etc etc So I stopped at Petco and bought soft, thicker perches and more food/water dishes so he doesn’t have to crawl around so much while he hopefully heals!! 

Come on Sammy – let’s break a longevity record!!!!

Now … to get him to eat bread with Metacam on it!!!!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I hope it is just an injury and that the meds help him.  I know it's hard having an older bird and having limited diagnostic options -- I'm in the same boat with my 18 year old despite having a very good avian vet. If you have to do additional testing, you might look into bloodwork before xray -- It can be done from a toenail clip without anesthesia, and will tell you if his organ function is normal. A limp can be the result of kidney issues, so that's something to consider as well. But I really hope you don't have to take the next step and that he just gets better. Please keep us updated!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Good luck! Keep us updated!


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

*Any tips for Metacam*

I had to dilute it and then syringe it onto bread..but he ate a few bites but not all. Any tips? I am using the small animal metacam and he needs .01 ml or diluted is .1 with .5 water mixed in and then .1 of the mix. Sammy is semi tame, not 100% tame or hand fed so syringing it into his mouth wont work I dont think.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Will he eat soft moist foods like oatmeal? You could mix the meds into a very small amount of oatmeal and maybe he'll eat it all.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would just towel him and give it directly by mouth. That's an extremely small amount of liquid, so it shouldn't be too hard to do.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Sammy is eating a saltine with the metacam nicely but is still acting the same. I am used to dogs on metacam who feel good and it helps the pain right away. I guess it has only been 3 doses. I should give it time? He is eating and drinking ok - not using his upper dishes that I bought, but is mostly sitting in place or leaning way far over forward to sleep. He likes the new soft perches tho so that makes me feel good. He seems to possibly be drinking more, or it could be that I am spending a lot of time staring at him now so I am noticing it more. He is chirping tho and alert when I talk to him and kiss him and take him out of his cage (when he allows it - sometimes he is lunging at me now like - leave alone Mom). He has zero desire to leave his cage on his own.

I am supposed to call the vet mid week next week to give an update. So I guess I'll just wait and do that.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It may be that Metacam is dosed lower in birds than in dogs, and therefore doesn't make as dramatic a difference as quickly. Since your vet observed swelling, it may also be that the main problem in this case is inflammation and not pain. It would take more time and doses of the med for inflammation to be substantially reduced. It's good that he is eating and drinking well, and that you got him soft perches. However, you might also consider making him a hospital cage with no perches and everything lowered to the floor. That might temporarily restrict his movement enough to help his foot start healing.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

I spoke to the vet today and I told him that I was happy to report that Sammy's behavior has improved! He isnt using the foot really and cant grasp yet, but his personality is better. He is alert and even has managed to get himself over to his favorite hanging bell and has played in it (he puts his head in it and ding ding dings it with his own head!). He has also eaten the millet spray inside the cage which he hasnt touched in a week (his former fav). He seems more alert and happy. Still hasnt come out of the cage and cant use the foot,but this is good news I think!

The vet said let's keep him on metacam thru the weekend and go from there. Said with him being SO old, no one is in a rush to put him under and Xray him...so since he has improved now...let's go with that..for now!!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations, that's great news!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Congrats! My little singerboy LOVES to put his head in bells! no wonder he never listens when i try to teach him his name XD


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad to hear he's doing better!


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

hmmm, My vet has always had my give my birds .03 once a day, and it always works. I give directly by syringe though when they are toweled. In my more wild bird, I cover him, hold his head correctly and instead of holding him up like they might at the vet. I hold him to my chest and then give him the meds. He takes them easier that way because he is still standing on his own two feet.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Sammy takes the meds nicely on a saltine so I am good with that as I dont want to stress him with toweling him. I talked to the vet again today. He is still not using that foot and the lump on it is still there. Not larger; but there. He is chipper tho and we are weighing that against putting a 23 yr old under anesthesia for Xrays, etc. We'll try weaning him off of the Metacam and see how he does gradually. I am going to get more cotton rope and put it on the total perimeter of his cage so he doesnt have to climb up and down to get to the food/water at all on any level (he is still liking to go down to the bottom water vs the other 2...etc. He likes his new toy I made tho


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

How about doing bloodwork from a toenail clip? You wouldn't need anesthesia, and it could at least tell you how his organ function is doing. I agree that xrays might not be in his best interest, since if there is a tumor, you can't really treat it anyway. But at least bloodwork would allow you to rule out something like gout. I'm glad he's doing somewhat better.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Look who crawled up onto his playpen today!! He is on every other day metacam and doing well. I am so flippin happy I cant contain myself


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Yay! I'm glad he's doing better.


----------

